

Ask HN:How to find where your target users hangout online? - anujkk

Target demography for one of the startups I'm working with is {gender:female,min-age:18,max-age:60}. How do I find out which blogs/sites/social networks have<p>1) Maximum number of users of my target demography - Top 100 list.
2) How much time they spend on given site.
3) What is their percentage compared to total no users.<p>Is there any online tool/service for this?
======
spicyxtreme
Hrm. Your target demographic is super wide! I don't think there's a tool that
does this. But you can possibly do it this way.

Run a Facebook Ad campaign for 3 days (at $10 a day max budget), Then
interview all those that "liked" your page or signed up for your form
personally. To build their user profiles.

~~~
anujkk
Nice advice. I will give it a try.

------
JoachimSchipper
Umm, shouldn't you be focusing on something like revenue per click/CPC? Also,
a less-broad demographic may work better...

------
AznHisoka
Quantcast usually contain some information on demographics.

